# Quality of MT2 Peptide



## booze (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been using MT2 and have had a heap of moles/freckles pop up. These arent the type that will blend in with my tan, they are DARK. Anyway, a friend said that he has heard that if the MT2 peptide is of poor quality, this can cause the dramatic increase in moles/freckles. Just wondering if there is any truth to this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## swollen (Nov 15, 2011)

^^^ I also would like to know this...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2011)

how heavy/frequently are you dosing? 

After getting a good base, I find freckles etc fade if I just take a weekly maintenance dose.


----------



## booze (Nov 15, 2011)

I was doing at .5 mg a day for a week. I spent a day at the beach and next couple of days I tanned like a mother fucker but my moles were darker again and there were shit loads. People have made comments is how many developed. Now I'm just maintaining at .3mg twice a week.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 15, 2011)

I take .5mg ED to kickstart it then drop back to .5mg 2x per week to maintain. For some reason it makes my skin oily or something that causes me to get a few pimples. I have to avoid it during PCT for this reason.


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> how heavy/frequently are you dosing?
> 
> After getting a good base, I find freckles etc fade if I just take a weekly maintenance dose.



This.

I got loads at the start, they stayed for a while and then slowly faded, even though I continued to use the Mel-II.


----------



## SRX (Nov 15, 2011)

When i first started to load i did 2 days at .5mg then 2 days at 1mg. I did this because i did not want to get the sick feeling or just a miminal sick feeling. Now i maintain at 1iu a week.

Never once hade a darker spot,mole,freckle. I have read horror storys and read ones like mine. I think it comes down to the person. I am Italian/Irish mix


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm pale as fuck and I have dark spots and freckles that got SUPER dark.


----------



## booze (Nov 15, 2011)

So does anyone no if there is any truth to the quality of the peptide making a difference to number of moles etc?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 15, 2011)

No it's false. That is a side effect of Melanotan.


----------

